# Tinboats tournament of champions



## Jim (Oct 24, 2009)

How about next year we try something different. A bracket style tournament of champions. Instead of 3 small tournaments we will do one huge long one with a much better Prize (custom rod I'm thinking or something along those lines).

This one will require you to sign up (still and always free). After I have all the names I will randomly pick 2 people and pair them together.

You two will decide what to fish for, the rules, and when (one day tournament). You must submit the rules for all to see here, and I will decide secret item and have final word. The winner of each one day fish off will advance, and the same thing will happen where the two anglers decide what to fish for, when, rules. Again We will decide winner and post the secret item. This will go on until we have the final two anglers for the TB Classic! :LOL2: 

We can make this happen over the summer starting memorial day and ending Labor day depending on participation or we can tighten up the time lines to make it a 4-6 week thing. We can work on those details later.

Please ask questions or give ideas, this could be really fun and even off the playing field.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 24, 2009)

Sounds like an excellent idea for a tourney, Jim! =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 24, 2009)

Pair me up against BassAddict or Jim please :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

Good idea Jim! :beer:

I think having the tourney run all summer long is good.


----------



## G3_Guy (Oct 26, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan Jim! The only thing that might be in question is having the two anglers agree on what to fish for... you might run into an issue if a "Bass" fishermen was paired against a "Walleye" fishermen for example. Just thinking out loud... still like the idea though. Count me in!


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 26, 2009)

Have a species drawing. The two pared up then have to draw for species. With only species that are in the area. I.E. I probably would win against Russ if we are having a pike tournament but I would loose to anyone fishing for blue cat's or white crappie (none here). It would be fun to try and chase after something that I don't fish for. Hrm. dogfish tournament? 

Another way might be to have a bracket tournament where you have slots to fill. So for example you have to grab a sunfish, smallie, large mouth, walleye, catfish, etc. etc. and you record the catch for your slot. At the end of the tournament the person with the largest total weight wins.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

yea, I don't know about Pike in this area... I do know we have atleast 1 walleye in the lake I fished because he busted up my favorite crankbait :twisted: 

if we have to do a species thing and they aren't here... well, I guess we could always turn it into a "lightweight" tackle tournament... 4' ultra light spinning rod/reels spooled with 2lb test :LOL2:


----------



## Bubba (Oct 26, 2009)

What about a points thing? The larger the fish, the more the points? 

Like me for instance....Here lately Musky has been my thing....but I might only catch 1-2 of those a month if I really go after them(and lucky) every weekend. A musky would be more points, but obviously someone fishing for bass would catch more numbers...so they would be abit less. Then panfish would be abit less than bass...because usually you can catch more of those than you would bass. 

Just throwing this out....

Musky - 5-6 points
Bass, Pickerel, Pike, walleye over 20 inches - 3 points
Bass, Pickerel, walleye under 20 - 2 points
Bluegill, crappie, etc - 1 point


Feel free to blow it down. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2009)

Catching different species may be difficult for those who do not have multiple-specie fish in their area. As an example (if I were participating), I only fish local electric-only waters, and the main fish are Bass (LM & Spots), and Bluegill are also encountered, lol. Targeting Musky, etc., would be difficult here. Just my thoughts :wink:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 26, 2009)

i like the idear though i think more people would be in if it wernt just bass. we have bass here but its rare to catch many over 12".

i'd like to see something different like carp or biggest crappie ect


----------



## Bubba (Oct 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> i like the idear though i think more people would be in if it wernt just bass.



Exactly, This is why I suggested basing it around points, instead of individual species. I realize that not everyone has musky in their area, or even has the tackle to target them if they wanted. Everyone could join in, and we could base the points off of how common the fish are caught, and basic size. 

Sure, If I caught one musky a month, and maybe a few bass...I might have 10-12 points....but someone that bass fishes every weekend will definitely catch more bass than me...increasing their points as well. 

Just because someone doesn't have, or doesn't target a specific type of species shouldn't mean they can't participate. We could throw any species in the mix(ie Carp, catfish, etc)....whatever anyone wants to fish for. And base the points of that fish on the basic size, how common they are caught, etc.


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 26, 2009)

Good points, Bubba. I'd have to go with the Bass _under_ 20" for 2pts, for this area.


----------



## shamoo (Oct 26, 2009)

Sign me up for the TTC!!!!!! Sounds like fun.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll be in it either way, but I like the ideas getting thrown around here.


----------



## gunny146 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm diggin' the points system. I'm a bass guy and don't fish for much else. Plus it seems to me that more folks would be able to participate if the tournament were not confined to a specific date rather a time frame. Either way, I'm in.


----------



## BassNBob (Oct 26, 2009)

Count me in. I'll buy a catfish rod. LOL Does this rule out another fishing trip fo 2010?


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 26, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> i like the idear though i think more people would be in if it wernt just bass. we have bass here but its rare to catch many over 12".
> 
> i'd like to see something different like carp or biggest crappie ect




I wasn't around for the tournmanet last year so I don't know if it had a buy in? Make it a set price buy in per species. Therfore if you want to buy in for one species your in for two ways to win. Biggest single fish in inches and largest sum of one species in inches.. 

So if someone is all bass they will have a better chance of winning that bracket. If someone buys into 3 brackets they have 3 brackets to win in but they also have less change in each one vs. targeting one species. Have a winner for each species for biggest fish and largest sum with a smaller prize for each. The tournament winner gets the big price. tournament winner is the one with the most points for brackets. So if 10 people are in the smallie bracket then biggest fish gets 10 points, 2nd biggest gets 9 down to 1 point for smallest fish. Same with number of inches. Person with most inches gets 10, down to 1. 

Have a blind buy in. A person buys into a bracket and if 3 or more people buy in then that species is live for the tournament. If at least 3 don't buy in then the $ for those that did buy in gets put into the tournament winner prize and those people loose out for taking the change on a sub-popular species.

All fish are photographed with a tape measure to be submitted.

You could also have it that you have a limit of 5 fish per species for largest sum and have a cut off where you have to have 1 fish submitted each month or something like that so that someone isn't just submitting 200 sunfish.


----------



## Andy (Oct 26, 2009)

There are no buy in's. 
I like the points system, but whatever gets decided, you can count me in.
Sounds fun!!
:beer:


----------



## russ010 (Oct 26, 2009)

that buy in system sounds familiar... isn't there some website where you do that? I think someone is following me on twitter and posted that to me. I think that's the thing where they give you a string of letters and numbers to write on a piece of paper - kinda like when Jim has us use a key or some other secret item with our catch.


----------



## wasilvers (Oct 27, 2009)

So what happens if I'm out in the first day? What excuse will I give my wife that I NEED to go fishing the other weekends - rain or shine. :shock: 

Another consideration, if it takes more than a 'short schedule' of 4-6 weeks, we might want to have something for the new guys who join tinboats after the tournament starts. Hate to make them feel left out for a whole summer.

Just sayin...


----------



## danmyersmn (Oct 28, 2009)

How about a mixed species tournament where you have a point system.

For example here is a ice tournament by me. 

Scoring-

Fish will be scored on the basis of weight converted to points.

Each two person team may only score the following number of fish.
* 2 walleye per team
* 1 pike per team
* 2 bass per team
* 5 crappie per team
* 5 perch per team
* 5 sunfish per team
* 1 eelpout, 1 cisco, 1 whitefish, 1 carp or 1 sucker per team-
-(note only 1 of these rough fish will be allowed and eelpout will be scored at .5 points per pound)

Once a fish is weighed, that fish will go towards that teams total.
Once a tourney limit of any species is scored, no other fish from that species will be recorded. All slot sizes and limits will be observed. Game law violations will be cause for disqualification from the event. No refunds. You must take care of your own fish after weigh-ins are complete.
Event Scoring System is as Follows:


# 1 pound of Walleye/Sauger = 1 point
# 1 pound of Bass = 1 point
# 1 pound of Pike = 1 points
# 1 pound of Perch= 1 point
# 1 pound of Sunfish=1 points
# 1 pound of Crappie=1 points
# 1 pound of Eelpout=.5 points
# 1 pound of Carp/Sucker=1 points
# 1 pound of Cisco/Whitefish=1 points


-----

So a list of species is set-up and point values assigned. Then you have the entire season to fill your slots. If you catch a better fish then you had in a slot you can update your catch.

Late comers can get into it any time they are just limited by the end of the tournament. I would convert the weights to lengths though since photos can show length. Highest point total at the end wins.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 28, 2009)

What the hell is an eelpout?


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

I have decided wea re going to have an eelpout (SP?) Tournament! :LOL2: 

Cant seem to find the state record here in Mass..........


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2009)

and the winner will be flown to the eelpout festival! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 


https://www.eelpoutfestival.com/


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 31, 2009)

Man ,That is one ugly fish.But the EYE CANDY is mighty FINE!
Count me in!


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 1, 2009)

hah! Eelpout are nasty. And the nastiest part is that if you grab the hook they wrap around your arm like a snake. Oh, did I mention how slimey they are? 

The similarity of these two pictures should sum up eelpout festival. Some actual fishing goes on too.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, however I do have one concern if this is based on weight by species.
Generally fish in teh warmer climates grow bigger faster and there are more of them than places in colder climates. Bass for example, not going to find near as many 10 pounders in Central Illinois compared to say Texas or Florida. In fact a 10 pounder in Illinois could be a new state record. 

To even that out maybe we could adjust the points based on the record fish per state. 
Large mouth Bass state record 
Tenn is 14.8 while Montana is 8.8 pounds. If we go by weight alone the northern guys have a serious disadvantage. 
How about a percentage based on teh state record? For example a guy in Tenn catches a 10 pounder and a guy in Montana catches a 6 pounder. The formula is simple
10/14.8*100= 67.57%
6/8.8*100= 68.18%
The guy in Montana wins.


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Didn't mean to end the conversation, just tossing out ideas to make this a fair event. 

Im in regardless, it'll give me a goal for each fishing trip.


----------



## FishingBuds (Nov 10, 2009)

I fish in electric lakes only, I fish for bass,and crappie, and sometimes I come home empty handed =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 10, 2009)

I say we do it by number of fish cuaght - with photos and a minimum size - No weight because dealing with the scales is a PITA!

The contestants paired can deal with species.

By way of example - If i am paired with Popeye we might agree on Bluegills - minimum size 6" and most fish over a two day period wins! 

After a beat the snot out of Popeye, Fishcop and i might agree on LM Bass most fish over 12" on one day wins - after a score of 37 to zero I would move on the next round 


You see what I mean


_Oh yeah - make sure my name is spelled correctly in the TinBoats Trophy please_


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 10, 2009)

That sounds reasonable. Thinking hte pic should include a preselected item to eliminate previous pics. Not saying members are cheaters, just trying to remove the temptation. :lol:


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 10, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I say we do it by number of fish cuaght - with photos and a minimum size - No weight because dealing with the scales is a PITA!
> 
> The contestants paired can deal with species.
> 
> ...



Hummmmm, me thinks Popeye and I should team up and kick everyones a**, especialy that whale-huntin' guy, you know, the Capt 
Arab


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 11, 2009)

I like the idea of a tournament. I think that it should be a bracket or a double elimination. If a bracket is used then there can be several fisherman out fishing at a time and moving on. We don't have much to fish for down here. We have bass, white bass, a few places have hybrid bass, cats, bluegills, and crappie (but the lakes I fish they are few and far between, the bass eat them) So I am really stuck with Bass, whites and cats. I don't know how ya'll's population of bluegills is, but we can sink a boat with them here. 

Lets hear some more ideas.


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Bubba said:


> What about a points thing? The larger the fish, the more the points?
> 
> Like me for instance....Here lately Musky has been my thing....but I might only catch 1-2 of those a month if I really go after them(and lucky) every weekend. A musky would be more points, but obviously someone fishing for bass would catch more numbers...so they would be abit less. Then panfish would be abit less than bass...because usually you can catch more of those than you would bass.
> 
> ...



*Musky,pike, pickerel, and walleye would be out of reach here way down south. what about bass, pan fish of choice and catfish? as a possibility. along the line of thinking of fish that are indigenous to most areas that ALL members live in.... Just a thought?*


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 14, 2009)

PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Read this from the beginning - it is a pretty simple idea


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Read this from the beginning - it is a pretty simple idea



Agree!

I think my concept will be the easiest and fairest for everyone no matter where you live. 

*Only you and the person your picked to fish against make the rules. *

You two decide what species, what lures, what times....whatever. As long as you both agree, that is all that matters for each round.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 28, 2009)

I read the whole thread and pretty much understand it except for one small point of interest...

How in the world does Ahab, think he could beat the snot out of me if we were targeting Blue Gills?


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Nov 28, 2009)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...




I reread it. sorry I did speak out of turn I guess I get what your saying now..... LOL Blond moment... This is actually is a GREAT idea for a tourney...... I like the idea of an extended one as well..... 

Hope all had a great Thanksgiving....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I read the whole thread and pretty much understand it except for one small point of interest...
> 
> How in the world does Ahab, think he could beat the snot out of me if we were targeting Blue Gills?



I am so confident in my 'gill catching ability that I will beat you two to one! Yes, that is right, I will more then double your total [-X


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> I say we do it by number of fish cuaght - with photos and a minimum size - No weight because dealing with the scales is a PITA!
> 
> The contestants paired can deal with species.
> 
> ...



After we went full circle I think this is probably going to be the best idea. I was thinking of ways that will force people after fish they don't normally fish for. For example I have the feeling I am going to have to chase around all those large mouth and small mouth rough fish more then I would prefer. Either way I think a side bet between the two people can be include. I.E. looser sends a lure to the winner.


----------



## Popeye (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Yes, that is right, I will more then double your total [-X




:LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## SFBigDog (Dec 27, 2009)

Jim ....

This sounds like a great idea ...... Just wondering where you might have it? 

You can count me in ..... sounds like alot of fun.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 28, 2009)

SFBigDog said:


> Jim ....
> 
> This sounds like a great idea ...... Just wondering where you might have it?
> 
> You can count me in ..... sounds like alot of fun.



Any where you want to fish - you fish your own water local (or not) to you.


----------



## jigster60 (Dec 28, 2009)

:lol: Count me in plz....Only thing I would like to ask ...Is dynamite considered a fishing lure......JIGGY


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2009)

Here would be an interesting twist... You switch waters with who ever you are fishing against. Suppose I go against that Arab guy.. Jim would fly me out to PA and Arab to Northern Illinois. I would fish the waters he normally fishes and he, mine. It's a good thing Jim has the Tinboat corporate jet available for this. To help offset the cost of jet fuel, the loser would have to pay for his way back to PA.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Here would be an interesting twist... You switch waters with who ever you are fishing against. Suppose I go against that Arab guy.. Jim would fly me out to PA and Arab to Northern Illinois. I would fish the waters he normally fishes and he, mine. It's a good thing Jim has the Tinboat corporate jet available for this. To help offset the cost of jet fuel, the loser would have to pay for his way back to PA.



:LOL2: 

If I had a corporate jet, we would all be flying to Mexico to fish a TinBoats Tournament.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 7, 2010)

THis is an old thread...but what ever became of this?


----------

